# AT Binding mounting position



## BigSpencer (Jun 1, 2004)

*....*

Give them a try and give them time. Sounds a bit far back, but bear in mind that on short skis, whether fat or thin carvers...a standard boot center mark will be a ways behind the actual center mark.. Not a binding guy.
$.01


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I've always mounted my bindings so the mid boot line was on the boot center line on the ski. Usually it happens that the ski will balance at the toe pivot which is a plus when it comes to kick turns and flat terrain skating. You may want to compare your mounted position to an alpine setup of the same length. They will usually have the boot center mount location where many AT and tele skis used to give chord center or balance center lines which leaves some guesswork.


----------

